# 10 smartest dog breeds



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I just read this on Yahoo.

#10 Australian Cattle Dog 
Yes, that Australian Cattle Dog from Down Under. A working dog that is traditionally occupied with controlling and herding cattle, its qualities are exceptional intelligence, alertness, resourcefulness, and a fiercely protective loyalty over its property and people. They are agile, strong, active dogs, both physically and mentally, which revel in new experiences. The flip side is that they bore easily and will unintentionally find trouble while looking for activities to occupy themselves with. The Cattle Dog is very organized; many are known for putting their own toys away after playing.

#9 Rottweiler 
Another herding dog, the Rottweiler began in Germany as a true work companion. They are still primarily used for work as guard dogs and as police dogs. They are well known for their stoicism, keen perception, courage, and unflagging loyalty. They make an excellent addition to the family.

#8 Papillon 
This deceptively cute, butterfly-eared dog is smarter, tougher, and stronger than it appears (it’s like the bionic dog). Often described as big dogs in little bodies, they have the athletic stamina to keep up on long walks, and the bravura of a canine ten times its size. The Papillon is a true companion and watchdog. Although they can be ferociously protective over what belongs to them, their keen intelligence makes it possible to take them anywhere. Let’s not forget they can be litter trained, a big plus.

#7 Labrador Retriever 
The Lab, as it is affectionately called, is the most popular breed chosen by families. Another member of the working class of dogs, the Lab is best known for its intelligence, affection, patience, and gentility, making them perfect companions for households with kids. They are easily trained, and, in fact, are one of the top dogs chosen for search and rescue, assisting the disabled, and police work. They are also known to self-train, observing behaviors in humans and repeating them—a great asset in emergency situations.

#6 Shetland Sheepdog 
Another herding dog, the Shetland takes this ability into the home, showing the same commitment and protectiveness over its human “herd” as the farm raised version does. Highly intelligent, the Sheltie handles life with great efficiency and diligence, learning new commands with little repetition, and making sure that all of the family is safe, sound, and in place. They show great devotion to their families, and are happy to live just about anywhere.

#5 Doberman Pinscher 
Due to an inborn fearlessness and deep stamina, the Doberman is one of the most popular of guard dogs. Smart and assertive, they can easily be trained for dominance or docility. Because of their past as war and police dogs, they may appear fearsome, but they are actually quite gentle. Their loyalty and acuity make Doberman’s great additions to the family.

#4 Golden Retriever 
A very affectionate and popular breed, the Golden Retriever is highly regarded for its intelligence. They can learn well over 200 commands, making them indispensable companions, both in the home and in the workplace. Loyal, loving, and patient, with a willingness to please and a love of learning, this is a fabulous companion pet to bring into your family.

#3 German Shepherd 
The German Shepherd was originally bred specifically for intelligence. Smart, courageous, and protective, the Shepherd is one of the most dependable of companions. They learn tasks after only a few repetitions, and obey first commands nearly always the first time it is given. They are eager to learn new tasks, as this gives them direction and purpose—very important for a Shepherd. Besides being used for herding animals, they are often used as guard dogs, police dogs, search-and-rescue dogs, and have even been trained by the military for parachute jumps.

#2 Poodle 
Easily trainable, steadfast, and sharp-minded, Poodles flourish in human company. Even with the frou-frou hairdos, Poodles are sometimes made to endure and can be quite effective as guard dogs, especially the standard sized Poodles. In fact, the “poodle clip,” was created specifically for the working Poodle, so that it could swim more effectively, while still having fur to protect its organs as it went about the business of hunting and retrieving. The Poodle excels at training and obedience, and also loves creative play time. This is what made them so popular as circus performers. But, this can be a drawback as well. If left alone to boredom, Poodles can be creative about finding ways to amuse themselves, sometimes finding trouble along the way.

#1 Border Collie 
The Border Collie comes in at number one. Because of their extraordinary intelligence and high energy, it is essential to give Border Collies an occupation or purpose, or you may well find your home wrecked upon your return from a long day at work. They have an intense connection with humans, making them ideal work and home companions. However, keep this in mind: Border Collies invariably will not do well unless they are with people who are as high energy as they are; they do best with humans who can participate in dog sports with them. Also, because of their background as herding dogs, they may be frustrated by small children, as their inability to herd the children as they deem fit is confounded. For the right human, the Border Collie is well behaved, exceptionally good at learning, and a true-blue companion.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I've seen this too and the top three are no surprise, as border collie, poodle and german shepherd have been top three for quite a while.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

We have an australian cattle dog along with our two havs. I thought it was so funny they described them as 'organized'. My ten year old has always said his dog is very organized. He puts all his 'stuff' in a pile when he's finished playing with it. The pile is always in the same spot. He's a clown.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Dawna said:


> We have an australian cattle dog along with our two havs. I thought it was so funny they described them as 'organized'. My ten year old has always said he dog is very organized. He puts all his 'stuff' in a pile when he's finished playing with it. The pile is always in the same spot. He's a clown.


That is HILARIOUS! 
Miley only knows how to TAKE her toys OUT of the box. I think it bugs her when they're all neatly organized in her toy box. 
And it bugs her when there are no kleenexes shredded all over the living room.....


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That is awesome, Dawna! Maybe I should get one too...I could use help cleaning up around here!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I want a dog that will clean up after Todd! 
My cousin has a ACD...maybe I'll borrow her for a weekend and see if she can teach Todd a thing or two.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Now you guys I was trying to find a forum member for Autumn! You could have had the cutest ACD puppy ever! I knew I couldn't own a dog that smart  Maybe someday a BC DH said I have to do 5 marathons a month first.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Our families have always had labs and goldens. I have had two labs . . . one was too smart for her own good (Molly, the chocolate mom), and the son (Barrett). Molly could dig out anything, find anything you had hidden, and was the sneakiest dog I have ever seen. Barrett is different . . . has probably bagged a dozen opossums over the years in our backyard, and could always catch in his mouth anything you flipped up to him.

My good friend with two ACD's says they look at the other dogs in obedience class like . . . what's up with you? Will you please quit acting silly so we can work? Why are you running around instead of doing the command? Hello? 

Isn't it thought that Havanese have a poodle gene somewhere way back? I can't wait to start Jackson in obedience next month . . . it will be fun to see all the breeds and how they learn.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

I am so glad that Havanese aren't in the top ten. We had a border collie years ago that was smarter than us and our current toy poodle is busy sorting her toys as I write. Our first toy poodle was also very bright. she would only cross the street at marked cross walks. If it wasn't marked we would have to drag her. I like being smarter than Chico.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We had a german shepherd growing up. I used to throw food in the air at her and she would always jump up and catch it. When I toss food at Gryff, he just stands there and lets the food land on his head. Doofus.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

ivyagogo said:


> We had a german shepherd growing up. I used to throw food in the air at her and she would always jump up and catch it. When I toss food at Gryff, he just stands there and lets the food land on his head. Doofus.


I think that's one of the funniest things I've ever heard! ound:ound:ound: I have this mental image of a cookie flying up in the air and landing on Gryff's head, and him looking at you like "was that really necessary?" ound:ound: That seriously made me laugh at my computer!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

That study was conducted by our own :canada: Dr. Stanley Coren. He has some real good books. The Havanese wasn' t all that popular when that study was conducted. But we all know that they would be right up there ehh!


----------

